# The New Mn Pigeon Forum- Spread The Word



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

THE NEW MN PIGEON FORUM. MIDWEST, AND ALL AROUND THE WORLD. ONE OF THE LARGEST MIDWEST PIGEON FORUMS.

Due to the previous spamming on the older forum, everyone is directed to head this way!

http://mnpigeonforum.freeforums.org/


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

for the best Pigeon forum CLICK HERE


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Quazar said:


> for the best Pigeon forum CLICK HERE


Agree 100 %
Dave


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree too..............


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

I wouldnt doubt this is a great site, however connecting with locals isnt the greatest here. I just wanted to post this for anyone that is located in the midwest that would like up today news on shows,birds, etc.


----------



## beaverbandit (Mar 15, 2009)

The new forum sucks, when you go to register you fill out all your info, then when you think you are finished you click on submit and instead of registering you it goes to a page that asks for a valid cell phone # instead. If you do not "HAVE" a cell phone you are out of luck because you can't go any farther !


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

READ THAT PAGE AGAIN. You can bypass it. read it carefully. Dont blaime the page for something you didnt read throughly.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

There are only 4-5 members who race pigeons who are on there and non in the roller category out of 100+? These days it just seems like a pigeonmarket where $10 birds are being sold. I used to browse that site but came to the conclusion that it doesn't fit the bill there are too many immature people in there. Anyways Good luck and p.s. Put some more useful sticky's in it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Quazar said:


> for the best Pigeon forum CLICK HERE


Yup! We have everything you could possibly want right here 
*Had to laugh when I clicked on your link.......that's exactly what I was thinking*


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> There are only 4-5 members who race pigeons who are on there and non in the roller category out of 100+? These days it just seems like a pigeonmarket where $10 birds are being sold. I used to browse that site but came to the conclusion that it doesn't fit the bill there are too many immature people in there. Anyways Good luck and p.s. Put some more useful sticky's in it.


I agree. This is a great forum with good advice from veterans of the sport. I've learned a lot from just reading the posts and responding. Thanks everyone!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

There's no doubt that this is a great informative forum BUT it's also very helpful to meet & discuss problems with people in your own neck of the woods... so to speak.

Don't forget it also takes time for a forum to attract knowledgable members.


----------



## umaximus (Nov 12, 2010)

All 400+ of your old members are erased. I don't know if that's a good move. One thing for sure, it's going to take some time to get the numbers back up there. 

I like the old forum better.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I occasionally browsed the old site before and I understand it to be that a person named Kal-El used to be a member of that as well. Kal-El, was that you there?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> There's no doubt that this is a great informative forum BUT it's also very helpful to meet & discuss problems with people in your own neck of the woods... so to speak.
> 
> * Don't forget it also takes time for a forum to attract knowledgable members.*


I may have browsed this forum for 1 year before finally joining in. I am careful with what forum I like to belong to. Basically I want a respectable website. I finally joined the forum when I concluded that the members are matured people. That the members are knowledgeable is an added stuff. So a website with mature, knowledgeable people is a forum I like to join in. This forum even have surprises like Mary-of-Exeter, a teenager with broad knowledge of pigeon and genetics. Imagine that! And I wont forget those people that help guide people with sick pigeons. There also many opportunities to make friends with people here. I can give credits to moderators and administrators as well. They help guide the forum to the right tract.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Rod, yes that was me. But over time, I have found that it's better to get my information and mingle with people here. I'm not saying the users in that forum are bad, perhaps just immature at the time. The users here are knowledgeable and honest. It's just a different crowd here and I like it here.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with all of the above 
I've browsed other pigeon forums, but quite honestly, they just don't even compare to PT! There is soooo much knowledge here and nobody is on a 'high horse'. Disagreements and misunderstandings? Yes, but there kept to a minimum and worked out  Most people here just want to help whether it be for pets, rescue and rehab or racing. I think it's a Great Group of People  .....I talk to more people 'here' than I do in 'real life'!


----------

